
Is sugar the world’s most popular drug? - aburan28
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/jan/05/is-sugar-worlds-most-popular-drug
======
CryoLogic
Totally anecdotal: I tried quitting sugar for three months (keto, 20g carb
limit daily) and had sugar withdrawals for about two weeks.

After that, much more consistent energy and no cravings whatsoever.

